
Unicorn Frappuchinos launch day after YC interview announcement - RachelKuhr
http://www.today.com/food/starbucks-unicorn-frappuccino-t110477
======
RachelKuhr
Will it be a lucky 24 hours for your company AND your tummy?!

------
rachelsip
YES!

